# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  Headed to the Motherland

## redred

Going to visit a friend in Russia, will travel to Ейск, Воронеж, and Москва. I will need to find a good travelers medical insurance I only need it for two maybe three weeks any help on this would be great. Plus if anyone has been to or is from where Im going please let me know your thoughts on these citys good and bad

----------

